# Smoked Venison Backstrap



## sjso395

I have cooked Backstrap different ways in the past and have had rave reviews on it fried. However, I loved smoked roast, so I decided to try a backstrap. Now, when I recently joined here, in the roll call room, I was told repeatedly to use the search bar. Well, all that did was confuse me even more. Yes Brine, no Brine, yes marinate , dont marinate, yes use rub, dont use rub, you get the drift. Even threads that say dont smoke or cover in bacon. I love bacon for breakfast, but not a fan of it on my back strap. So I put my own recipe together and just took a shot in the dark. Never made a brine, but again took some ideas on here and threw something together. So I started with my 2 strips of backstrap seen in the pic below. Soaked it over night in water to bleed it out. Took it out next day and just patted it a little to dry it. Made a brine of 2 quarts of water with 4 tablespoons of salt ( didnt have Kosher), 4 tablespoons of brown sugar, 3 bay leaves and a teaspoon of thyme, and some worstheshire. After boiling brine and letting it cool I soaked the back strap in it overnight (12 hours). 













image.jpeg



__ sjso395
__ Aug 14, 2013






 After, I removed it, patted it dry then made a rub with ground Black pepper, Garlic powder, onion powder, Tony C, and some light thyme.













image[1].jpeg



__ sjso395
__ Aug 14, 2013






Rubbed it down then placed in my Bradley smoker with Hickory briquettes. I placed some sausage directly over the backstrap so any drippings would fall on the backstrap.  I had smoke generator on but no heat for a hour. Then turned heat on to 205 and waitied 2 hours, the last hour had no smoke. After 2 hours. internal temp was at 150 and I pulled it out. It looked and smelled absolutly great. Wrapped in aluminal foil because my fresh Venison sausage I also smoked wasnt quite ready. About 15 minutes later, everything ready.

View media item 247490












image[2].jpeg



__ sjso395
__ Aug 14, 2013






 Sliced the backstrap up and just could not believe how tender it was, unbelievable after you read all the comments in the forums about it drying out.The taste was absolutly great. Again, I was honestly surprised by how much flavor it had. Didnt need a knife, you could pick it up and just bite a piece off.  I let my father try it, who has had venison about every way you can think of, and he thought it was outstanding.. So now I'm looking forward to hunting season even more so I can smoke more back strap!!













image[5].jpeg



__ sjso395
__ Aug 14, 2013


----------



## smoking b

Looks awesome!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I love smoked venison in any form 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Nice smoke man


----------



## webowabo

When I smoke backstrap... I put some pork fat one top grate or above somehow... and take it to IT of 125.. then throw a quick sear or under broiler to just give a nice crisp. its a wonderful med rare, and moist cause of the fat.. ive used bacon before but I think it adds to much salt for me (not a fan of salt)....i dont think they take but a good 1.5 hour....and i use a mesquite since its on the smoker for such a smll time at 225*.. its my favorite cut of venison.. to bad they dony have like 8 straps each :)


----------



## mdgreco191

Thanks for the post and information.  I am an avid hunter and have two whole backstraps left from last year and have been flirting with idea of smoking one. 

I usually just rub 'em down with olive oil and put my steak seasoning on them.  I then slap it whole on a very hot grill for 21/2 to 3 minutes on each side.  The skinny end comes out medium and the thicker poriton comes out medium rare to rare (The way I like it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





).

Can I ask, why did you soak in water to "bleed" it out?


----------



## woodcutter

Nice job with your venison!







Pastrami is another option.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131711/cured-venison-ham-s


----------



## themule69

Looks GREAT! I sure do like bambi

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## shakinbakin

Thanks for the post! I use the search bar and normally come up with the same information. I just teal other peoples recipe's like I'll probably do with yours and give it a whirl. I have just started smoking meat, above to give it my second attempt tomorrow so thank you for the good walk through!


----------



## leah elisheva

YUM! How delicious to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## trickyputt

MDGRECO191 said:


> Thanks for the post and information.  I am an avid hunter and have two whole backstraps left from last year and have been flirting with idea of smoking one.
> 
> I usually just rub 'em down with olive oil and put my steak seasoning on them.  I then slap it whole on a very hot grill for 21/2 to 3 minutes on each side.  The skinny end comes out medium and the thicker poriton comes out medium rare to rare (The way I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> *Can I ask, why did you soak in water to "bleed" it out?*



The blood is really gamey/funky and hard to be rid of because the meat cells hold onto it like scrooge held onto his gold. Bigger cuts of venison are even harder to deal with on this issue.


----------



## bear55

When I do back strap, I place bacon across the top lengthwise.  Oh man is it great.


----------



## trickyputt

The tenderloin is the most amazing thing. Not gamey, hit it with SPOG and Olive Oil and grill it. Very Unique.


----------



## froman524

Just used your recipe almost exactly.  Smoked for 2.5 hours, pulled it off at an IT of 132 and wrapped in foil for about a half hour.  Tasty, tender, and moist!













Venison Backstrap 2017-04-15.jpg



__ froman524
__ Apr 16, 2017


















Venison & Brussell Sprouts 2017-04-15.jpg



__ froman524
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------



## myownidaho

Froman524 said:


> Just used your recipe almost exactly.  Smoked for 2.5 hours, pulled it off at an IT of 132 and wrapped in foil for about a half hour.  Tasty, tender, and moist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venison Backstrap 2017-04-15.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ froman524
> __ Apr 16, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venison & Brussell Sprouts 2017-04-15.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ froman524
> __ Apr 16, 2017



That's a great looking plate! Point!


----------

